# Worth every penny, i.e. Quality shines through



## rad457

Funny you should mention the Stanley Bailey's I bought a set only because my dogs name is Bailey, have never even tried them out but they look real nice in there leather roll. The Two Cherries were my first choice when I was looking for some good chisels but ended up with the New Stanley Sweet hearts just felt better, and then picked up a Vintage set of 720 and 750. I seem to have a habit of buying chisels on impulse as just picked up a few Japanese chisels to try! Going to be in Germany in the next few weeks and had thought about looking at the Two Cherries if I can find them there. Does any you have any info on the Hirsch chisels that Lee Valley sells, are they a Two Cherry knock off or are they the same chisel?


----------



## JayT

According to here the steel is the same and handle is different.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Thanks for the review JayT. I have had the Two Cherries set for about 12 years and have been very happy with them. I have also purchased the set of Stanleys in your other review and use them as my beater chisels. I have been very happy with the Two Cherries and as you, love thier balance. I also have a set of the new 720 Stanleys. Good chisels, but the small handles do not fit my hand as well as the Two Cherries. Hope these give you the performance that I have received form mine. I'm sure you will still like them in 12 years, as I do mine.


----------



## BurlyBob

Jay, I agree with you totally. I bought my set of 6 from Jamestown Distributing for 145 and shipping. Got them 2 weeks ago and am extremely happy with them. I'm planning a visit to Germany in a couple of years and Remschied, Germany where they are made is on my list of places to see. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying them.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the review, JayT!
A man can never have enough clamps or good chisels.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Couldn't agree more-great chisels! I've had mine for over 15 years and don't think they can be beat.


----------



## shipwright

About Hirsch chisels, has anyone else wondered if it may just be an anglicized version of Kirschen, the German name for the Two Cherries brand? I just received the set of six and am eagerly awaiting my return home to Canada to play with them.


----------



## wormil

Do they make a lower quality version under the same brand? I read up on these a couple years ago and found mixed reviews that suggested there were German and Asian versions of the same brand. Wish I could be more specific but I'm dredging this from memory.


----------



## CarterR

Nice review, I bought four of the Two Cherries Beveled Edge Chisels with the red permaloid handles a few months ago and I really like them. It only took about five minutes to flatten each and I love the polished look. I have also notice the polish helps prevent rust.

My opinion is the Hirsch and Two Cherries come from the same manufacturer. If you have ever researched Bahco, Berg, and Scandvik you will see a similar scenario.


----------



## JayT

Rick, I am not aware of the chisels being different. They have several handle choices, but AFAIK all of the Two Cherries come out of the same factory with the same blades, either polished or unpolished.

Now, there are some small backsaws under the Two Cherries brand that are not up to the quality of their other products-I have one. I have no clue where those are made, but Paul Sellers, among others, has rightly criticized that particular product.


----------



## wormil

Maybe I have it confused with another brand. Thanks. I'm set for chisels at the moment but if that changes I will definitely look at these again.


----------



## Dabcan

I've used these before and liked them as well. What brand/where did you find your brass hammer?


----------



## JayT

*Dabcan*, the brass hammer was made by Hammerthumb and given to me as part of the plane swap last year.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT, good review. I had written Two Cherries off after I received my burnisher from them. The steel is good but the fit and finish of the handle is really pathetic. It's a burnisher, so it's not in your hands nearly as long as a chisel, but I was really disappointed. Maybe I just got a bad egg.


----------



## rad457

Going to Lubeck tomorrow to pick up a set of 6 tomorrow yahoo! Looking forward to getting home and checking them out in the shop.


----------

